# Equal Rights!



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

My dog came to me with a list of demands the other day: 
- more frequent walks and more variety of parks
- he will accept leash walking on condition that it is loose enough for him to score any free food he finds on the way
-no more nail clipping. "if you try to clip my nails again i will bite you"
-let me jump on visitors when they arrive. Im only playing and its fun.
-if you miss a day of ball games with me i want some compensation..like an interesting treat instead
-i want to have free access to all rooms in the house. its my right as a canine. 
-less patronising chats to me. im not stupid you know.
-after chatting with other dogs in the neighbourhood we all agree that our ultimate goal is not canine rights but human rights! Equality!!!
WOOF WOOF!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2019)

Sounds like your dogs are as  equally spoiled as mine and I wouldn’t have it any other way


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2019)

Dogs are like children...they need rules and discipline otherwise they become completely obnoxious. The more you give in to their demands, the more demanding they become. Besides, dogs need a hierarchy. You must be the leader of the pack, otherwise they lose all respect for you, then they become dangerous. Spoiling dogs is self-indulgent...you should do what is best for the dog, not for yourself. Cats, of course are different...they can go and live somewhere else if things at home don't suit them.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

hows that old fiftees song go?
leader of the pack...(revving of motorbike vroom vroom! )


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> hows that old fiftees song go?
> leader of the pack...(revving of motorbike vroom vroom! )


Oh yes..my kind of guy!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

here is Sunny the spoilt corgi cross


----------



## Judycat (Jul 20, 2019)

Sunny:  Hey! Hey! What are we gonna do now? What are we gonna do now? Huh? Hey!  Hey!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

Equal rights for dogs ......hahaha  ...   My dog lets me live in HIS world.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Equal rights for dogs ......hahaha  ...   My dog lets me live in HIS world.


My dog uses frowning all the time! And he does approach us for ball games just like this.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Sunny:  Hey! Hey! What are we gonna do now? What are we gonna do now? Huh? Hey!  Hey!


that's exactly it. "what's next on the agenda? what have your planned for me?"


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 20, 2019)

I think that's a great list. Much shorter than what my cat would write. She still resents that I live here. She thinks she pays the mortgage, and insists that her supper time is an hour earlier than when I actually feed her.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2019)

Dogs have always been raised in packs. That is in their DNA. Dogs are happiest when they know who is the leader of the pack. And that should be you. Otherwise they live confused and you wonder why they won't follow your rules. Let them know you are the leader of the pack and they will be much happier in general.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Dogs have always been raised in packs. That is in their DNA. Dogs are happiest when they know who is the leader of the pack. And that should be you. Otherwise they live confused and you wonder why they won't follow your rules. Let them know you are the leader of the pack and they will be much happier in general.


id hate for anyone to think i am not in full control of my obedient mutt. when i
say jump he says "How come?"


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I think that's a great list. Much shorter than what my cat would write. She still resents that I live here. She thinks she pays the mortgage, and insists that her supper time is an hour earlier than when I actually feed her.


ive heard about the arrogance of cats. not sure id warm to that. however naughty my dog can be he has a very meek and affectionate side to him that we just adore him for.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2019)

Cats can be very affectionate, too. They're just like people with their different personalities. I think with cats, people with higher self-esteem are better with cats than with dogs. Dogs love you just because you are. Cats are more apt to consider how you really feel about them. They don't do good with fake.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Cats can be very affectionate, too. They're just like people with their different personalities. I think with cats, people with higher self-esteem are better with cats than with dogs. Dogs love you just because you are. Cats are more apt to consider how you really feel about them. They don't do good with fake.


thats interesting. can i take this advice as gospel truth?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> thats interesting. can i take this advice as gospel truth?



Absolutely. I wouldn't say it, if I didn't believe it.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Absolutely. I wouldn't say it, if I didn't believe it.


guess i mean would other people say the same thing?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> guess i mean would other people say the same thing?



I really don't know. Just speaking for myself and my experiences with animals and how they relate to people.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 20, 2019)

When I am feeling down, I have a cat who will jump up next to my shoulder and pat it...with her claws out. "Aw, it'll be okay. Here, this is what five needles like. "


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 22, 2019)

I think cats can be affectionate. Just not mine. She's mean. To me. There are other people she really loves.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2019)

Having had both dogs and cats my entire life,I have noticed that dogs sense when someone doesn`t like them,and will stay away. Or bite them lol. But cats seem to gravitate towards people that don`t really care for them-like they are trying to convince them otherwise. I don`t know,that`s just been my observation.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Having had both dogs and cats my entire life,I have noticed that dogs sense when someone doesn`t like them,and will stay away. Or bite them lol. But cats seem to gravitate towards people that don`t really care for them-like they are trying to convince them otherwise. I don`t know,that`s just been my observation.


That makes sense since cats really enjoy being a pain in the butt.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 31, 2019)

I agree with most of those demands except, short leash when walking no eating food off the ground, absolutely no jumping on people & he doesn’t mind me clipping his nails.


----------

